# Possible case of "Randy Budgie Syndrome?"



## OMGPanda (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi yall!

I have a pair of two y/o (Male and Female) put in the same cage. They have been together for almost a year now. I would often see them groom each other, and sometimes, the male would regurgitate to the female.

Here is the problem.

I can tell that the male wants to male with the female. However, any time he tries to make a move onto her, the female would aggressively push him back. This leads to the male starting to sing and bob his head to random objects in the cage, as he would, to a female bird.

The female on the other hand has been sitting on the lowest perch on in the cage, and facing skywards. Sometimes she is even seen almost in a crouching / planking posture. Just imagine her whole body parallel to the perch.

I am here to seek help for my little ones.

They are on a mostly seed diet with fresh fruits and vegetables offered from time to time. They have a cuttlebone and fresh water everyday. There is a nesting box available for them. I would see the female one going in and out from time to time. I have placed them beside the window, and right next to their cage, is another pair of budgies. I usually do my best to play with them for half an hour throughout the day.

Soo... What seems to be the problem here?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Is the female in breeding condition?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've looked through your other threads on the forum and it does not appear to me that you have experience in breeding budgies. 
Is that correct?
Have you carefully researched everything in the stickies in the breeding section of the forum?

I would suggest you remove the nest box immediately and begin following the advice to discourage egg laying as shown in the linked thread below:

When We Don't Want Eggs! - Talk Budgies Forums

Your female does not sound well and it would not be in her best interest for her to be bred. 
If she is crouching and practically lying flat then she may be very sick. 
Is she active during the day? 
Is she eating, drinking and pooping normally? 
Is she sitting with her feathers fluffed up?

For the health and well-being of your budgies, I ask that you also take the time to read this link:

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327889-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html*


----------



## OMGPanda (Nov 21, 2013)

Therm said:


> Is the female in breeding condition?


Good point! I will check up on her right now.


----------



## OMGPanda (Nov 21, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *I've looked through your other threads on the forum and it does not appear to me that you have experience in breeding budgies.
> Is that correct?
> Have you carefully researched everything in the stickies in the breeding section of the forum?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response. I will definitely take the time to read up.

I have attached a few pictures of the pair.























The first picture is of the male budgie. Very active around the cage. He is also the most vocal budgie out of everybody. Always hopping around from perch to perch. Singing for the female, grooming her, and at times regurgitating to her. He is also seen bobbing his head to random objects in the cage. However, he hasn't gotten to a point where he would rub his bottom on random objects.

The second picture is of my female budgie. This is what she normally looks like. As you can tell from the picture, she is not fluffed up or sick. She is moderately active during the day. She likes to switch perches every now and then. You would also hear her communicating with the other birds as well. Just not as much. I only see her crouch maybe once or twice a day. Very rare.

I offer them fresh water everyday. Their diet is the same. It mainly consists of seeds with fresh fruits and vegetables offered a every other day. They are still not used to eating only veges or fruits as a meal, but I am working on it. I also provide them with a cuttlebone once the old one is chewed up.

Their cage is right next to a closed window. That window is almost never opened. At night I will have a small blanket over the whole cage.

Please diagnose what the problem is. Thank you!

EDIT: Here is the direct link in case I screwed up the formatting to the picture.


http://imgur.com/VJckQ

EDIT 2: I have also noticed that, even though they would groom each other and sometimes regurgitate food (male to female), whenever the male wants to tap their beaks together, the female always seem to reject him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I appreciate you posting the pictures.

Are you specifically trying to get this pair to breed for a particular reason?*


----------



## OMGPanda (Nov 21, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *I appreciate you posting the pictures.
> 
> Are you specifically trying to get this pair to breed for a particular reason?*


No, not really. It's just that they have been together the longest. Also, I would see them groom each other so I assumed they have already bonded?

Anyhow, are my budgies ok? :S


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


OMGPanda said:



No, not really. It's just that they have been together the longest. Also, I would see them groom each other so I assumed they have already bonded?

Anyhow, are my budgies ok? :S

Click to expand...

Just because your budgies preen one another and are "bonded" does not mean they need to be bred. 
Again, I strongly recommend you remove the nest box and do everything possible to discourage egg laying at this time.

From the pictures you've posted as well as the description of their behavior, they both seem to be normal and happy.

I assume you posted the picture of the poop so we could determine if it looks normal which it does. And, I'm sure you cleaned the cage immediately after taking the picture as good hygiene is extremely important to maintain healthy budgies!*


----------



## OMGPanda (Nov 21, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Just because your budgies preen one another and are "bonded" does not mean they need to be bred.
> Again, I strongly recommend you remove the nest box and do everything possible to discourage egg laying at this time.
> ...


Thank you for your response. I have already removed the nest box. As for discourage the act of egg laying, these two are no where close to doing so haha. 

Just a side question. Should I just place all four of my budgies (2x Male and 2x Females) together and see which two bond well?


----------

